

China’s Largest Search Engine Baidu Launches English Site For Developers - sk2code
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/27/baiduforyou/

======
danielhughes
Here's the direct link for the Baidu English-language developer center:
<http://developer.baidu.com/en/>

